# summer is finally here



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Summer girls are out


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Didn't know what your picture meant Boco, till I seen same pic on the news later that night. That's nuts getting that amount of snow in May.

Our weather cant make up it's mind either, other week the weather was summer like, then it went all cold. Currnet house is taking forever to dry, summer is suppose to be here, so the builders have stopped supplying heat


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Summer girls are out


Looks more like a VW :whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Looks more like a VW :whistling2:


Nice hood


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry i didnt specify but that picture of the 3 feet of snow was taken on may 26 2013. Its whiteface mountain and is about 35 minutes from my house. FN nightmare for the building trades. Just as we were getting through 8 straight days of steady rainfall and bam. Here comes a whitestuff.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Looks more like a VW :whistling2:


 It would be funny if you open the hood and there was a baby inside


----------

